# Drugstore 5 dollar leggings



## Marnijvs (May 16, 2014)

I finally knew something was wrong when I was at the drugstore almost frantically searching through the bins for Xl leggings. 2 for 10 dollars. My belly that fit in my pants not three hours ago had swollen up to look like I was 7 months pregnant. I was nauseous all day. I'd pray that my office mates would leave early so I could sit at my desk and pass gas even though it didn't really help the pain. Then I'd drive home sick to my stomach and burp and have horrible pains in my sides and just be miserable. I ate very little- and I went from feeling 5'10and pretty to almost crying every morning looking at the jeans in my closet and digging out the same maxi skirt because I knew in two hours I wouldn't have been able to handle the discomfort. My locker at work was stuffed with bras because they were unbearable. I couldn't understand how I could keep getting bigger when I was eating barely anything and having diarrhea 5 minutes after I ate anything. Finally yesterday I went to the dr and was diagnosed with ibs. I was honestly terrified when I went in it was something awful like cancer or tumors. I know this isn't anything to be taken lightly but I am so thankful that I can start some medications and control my diet and lifestyle and make the pain and unknown fears go away. I was so tired of feeling bad and being depressed and I'm looking forward to a bright future


----------

